# Optimum No Rinse vs. VW Jetta



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

With hosepipe bans still in place, in a few places, including here in (sunny, yeah right!) West Berkshire I've been dabbling with Optimum No Rinse.

So this is our VW Jetta a.k.a. the family transport. It's generally a bit neglected. The most recent brush with detailing its had is a quick once over with Auto Finesse Tripple last month. Prior to that its had nothing but washes. So anyway, this is the result of ONR only. No QD spray after, no nothing but ONR. I pre-sprayed each panel from a 2L pressure sprayer made up with 30ml of ONR and the rest water. I used the 1BM with 50ml ONR and 10L of water. That's it. Here's how it looks.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Good job! What was the condition of the car before being washed?


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

How did you feel about washing with ONR? Do you feel it did a good job?


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Manny_VAG said:


> Good job! What was the condition of the car before being washed?


It had two weeks worth of dust, dirt and pollen on it. Also a nice selection of squashed flies on the front bumper, grill and bonnet. I'd rate it as "medium" dirtiness!  In addition no LSP to speak of, only Tripple applied about a month ago.


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

TurnipLicker said:


> How did you feel about washing with ONR? Do you feel it did a good job?


Pretty happy with it, I've been using it for a couple of months. It's a bit odd having no bubbles in the bucket but it works fine. I also find the ONR pre-spray solution is handy for dealing with bird bombs in between washes. And yes I feel it does a good job. The shine from it alone is quite good.

In winter I'll still be using a traditional wash as the road salt is a concern.

One final note is that it is definitely quicker than a normal wash as there's less stuff to get out and put away.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ONR is must product those who can't wash they car regularly with pressure washer.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

scotty76 said:


> .... In winter I'll still be using a traditional wash as the road salt is a concern....


You may find the ability to wash and dry the car very quickly is even more important during the winter. Less chance of getting too cold and dying of man flu


----------



## C00li0 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hadn't used this stuff for ages. In fact, I had totally neglected my paintwork for a year or so. Living in a flat I had been using the local Shell pressure washer. I tried it yesterday and despite being very thorough the grime was not coming off. As soon as my token ran out and I started drying the car it was evident it was still filthy. Absolutely caked in grime still. 

I came home and used ONR. Took barely anytime and when I dried the car the micro fibre was clean as a whistle. I can't remember the last time I saw the metallic pearl evident in my paint. The car looks awesome, similar to the OPs pictures. Definitely gonna bust out the polish and wax soon.


----------

